# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Άναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2014

## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

Καλή Αρχή Νικόλα !!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό Νίκο Λαρισαίε!!!  :Jumping0046:

----------


## jk21

με το καλο Νικολα ! να δουμε ομορφες στιγμες οπως και περυσι !

----------


## johnakos32

Με το καλό να γεμίσεις μικρά!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Νικο. 

Αυτα ειναι θεματα. 

Τωρα ειναι που θα τρελαθουμε τελειως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Καλη συνεχεια φιλε μου.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια..για να δουμε πως θα παμε φετος..θελει πολύ πολύ υπομονη!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια! !

----------


## nikoslarisa

φωλια από ζευγαρι balcanika μεταλλαξη παστελ!!για να δουμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι μια καλή αρχή με πολλές επιτυχίες  !

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ..φετος δοκιμάζω κ 2 ζευγάρια παστελ μπαλκανικα..για να δουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

γεια σου νικολα με τα ομορφα γαρδελια σου.

----------


## mitsman

δειξε μας και τα γαρδελια........... να γουσταρουμε και εμεις!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## vag21

> ευχαριστω πολύ..φετος δοκιμάζω κ 2 ζευγάρια παστελ μπαλκανικα..για να δουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!


νικο ποιες ειναι αυτες?ποσταρε καποια φωτο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Παιδια θα σας βαλω μια φωτο να δείτε 2 μικρα παστελ μπαλκανικα του 2012 από τον γνωστο που τα πηρα φετος!!!στη φωτο είναι 2 παστελ κ 2 αρχεγονα

----------


## vag21

νικο τα παστελ μπαλκανικα ειναι σαν τα δικα μας σε μεγεθος αλλα μεταλαγμενα?

βαλε με ενηλικα φωτο(ας ειναι και απο το google), οσο και αν εψαξα δεν τις βρισκω.

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Βαγγελη.είναι μετάλλαξη παστελ αλλα σε μέγεθος balcanika!!!εγω θα σας δείξω φωτο τελος της αναπαραγωγής η στα μεσα της από τους γονεις..φερνουν λιγο σαν την μεταλλαξη ιζαμπελ αλλα ποιο σκουρο το βλεπω εγω με κατι λεκεδες στο τελος των φτερων τους.αν βρω φωτο από το ιντερνετ θα βαλω!!

----------


## geo_ilion

ειναι πανεμορφα νικο με το καλο και τα αυγουλακια

----------


## δημητρα

σου ευχομαι πολλους και γερους απογονους, πανεμορφα πουλια

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ πολύ παιδια!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

η νεα μου κλουβα!!ισως κανω ακομα μια!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πάντα Γεμάτη Νικόλα !!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραίος ο Νικόλας! !

----------


## binary

Πολύ όμορφη Νίκο!

Να σου 'δίνει' πάντα ομορφιά, χαρές και επιτυχίες!

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο Νικολα!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραιες.... με πλαστικο ειναι μπροστά????

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ευχαριστω πολύ.Ναι Δημητρη είναι πλαστική σιτα παντού!!!!φυσικα οι κλούβες είναι μεσα σε δωματιο κ όχι εξω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Για ποιο λογο εκανες αυτη την επιλογη????

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη για πολλους λογους.δεν νομίζω ότι μεσα στο χώρο αφου δεν κυνδινευουν πρεπει να βαλω κουνελοσιρμα.... κερδίζω κ χρήμα ετσι...γιατι να κανω περιττά εξάδα αφού δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν κατι τα πουλια!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ελεγα μηπως ειχες στο μυαλο σου συγκεκριμένα πραγματα, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι πολυ πιο καλαισθητο απο το συρμα!!!!! μπραβο Νικο!!! ωραιες κλουβες λοιπον! 
Τι διαστασεις εχουν???? τις προοριζεις για τα ζευγαρια σου ή για τα μικρα?

----------


## nikoslarisa

είναι ομορφες ναι κ με το πλαστικο.μου αρεσαν παρα πολύ.Δημητρη θα βαλω 1 ζευγαρι στην μια κ την άλλη μαλλον θα την εχω για τα μικρα.διαστασεις είναι 2επι2 κ φατσα 0,75..

----------


## Gardelius

Νίκο έχεις και καμία πιο "μακρινή" φωτό να την δούμε ολόκληρη ;;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Φυσικα Ηλια..

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία !!!!! 

Τι υπόστρωμα βάζεις ;;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ηλια θα βαλω ζεόλιθο όπως εχω βάλει σε όλες τις κλουβες κ κλουβια.εχω, απλα δεν εβαλα ακομα γιατι περνώ μέσα τις πατιθρες κ δεν θελω να λερώνω όμως μπαινόβγαινω

----------


## jk21

Νικο ειχα ακουσει ,νομιζω απο πτηνιατρο (δεν θυμαμαι ) οτι τα λευκα πουλια ,στα αλλα πουλια φαινονται σαν σκιες ,γιατι δεν εχουν καλη αισθηση του λευκου στην οραση τους .Οταν μπουν τα πουλακια ,δες απο τη συμπεριφορα τους οτι προσγειωνονται σωστα στο πλεγμα .Αν ναι ολα καλα και ομορφα για εσωτερικο χωρο !

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι πάντα γεμάτη να είναι  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostaskirki

Σαν να νομίζω ότι τώρα δείχνει ομορφότερη :Happy0064:

----------


## ninos

Super  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Ειναι πραγματικα φανταστικη και τα πλασματα εκει μεσα ακομη φανταστικοτερα!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Νικο ειχα ακουσει ,νομιζω απο πτηνιατρο (δεν θυμαμαι ) οτι τα λευκα πουλια ,στα αλλα πουλια φαινονται σαν σκιες ,γιατι δεν εχουν καλη αισθηση του λευκου στην οραση τους .Οταν μπουν τα πουλακια ,δες απο τη συμπεριφορα τους οτι προσγειωνονται σωστα στο πλεγμα .Αν ναι ολα καλα και ομορφα για εσωτερικο χωρο !


Δημητρη όλα καλα!!!εχω δει ποιο παλια φωτο κ από εξωτερικο....για αυτό το εκανα..τωρα που τα παρατηρώ όλα καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Τα ειδα απο τη χθεσινη φωτο ,να ειναι χαλαρα και το καταλαβα 

Αντε με το καλο να δουμε ομορφες στιγμες εκει μεσα !!!!

----------


## nikos st

πολυ καλη δουλεια φιλε μου!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Αυτες ειναι φωλιες....

----------


## vag21

που ειναι το πεμπτο αυγο ρε νικολα χαχαχαχα?

αντε με το καλο φιλε.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βαγγελη για να πω την αληθεια 5 αυγα εχει..απλα εγω την εβγαλα στο 4το φωτο κ δεν την πείραξα ξανα!!!χαχαχχαχαχ(μεσα επεσες στο νουμερο 5,αχαχχαχ)

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο, σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, όλες αυτές τις φωτό!!  :Happy: 
Καλή επιτυχία και πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## rapanios

Πολλα μπραβο

----------


## nikoslarisa

παστελ καρδερινα!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Ή αλλιώς του οξυζενέ!!! Χαχαχαχαχα πανέμορφο!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σε μενα Γιαννη δεν υπαρχουν πουλια του ΟΞΥΖΕΝΕ......δοξα το θεο εγω κανω εκτροφη καρδερίνων αρχεγονων κ μεταλλαγμένων!!!είναι πολύ ομορφο οντως...που να δεις όταν είναι μικρα ποσο ομορφα είναι!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

> Σε μενα Γιαννη δεν υπαρχουν πουλια του ΟΞΥΖΕΝΕ.....


Αυτό εννοείται για πλάκα το πα!!!!
Αρσενικό είναι ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ξερω ότι το ειπες για πλακα.απλα το λεω γιατι μερικοι που δεν γνωριζουν ισως σκεφτούν κατι άλλο.αρσενικος είναι ναι Γιαννη!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostaskirki

Μπράβο Νίκο! ! Άντε με το καλό και τα μικρά!  Και εδω πάνε να στρώσουν λίγο τα πράγματα! !

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Νικολα ! με το καλο !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

Νικόλα καλή συνέχεια !!! 

* Θύμισε μου πόσα ζευγάρια έβαλες τελικά ;

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα Ηλια.καπου στα5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια νικο σε ολα τα ζευγαρακια

----------


## jk21

αντε και συντομα να δουμε ,οπως και περσυ ομορφες στιγμες με ταισματα !

----------


## kostaskirki

Πω πω ομορφιες!!! Και θα ομορφυνουν κι αλλο!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

αρχεγονο κ παστελ φορείς ασπροκεφαλου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο, τέτοιες φωτογραφίες μόνο στο θέμα σου βλέπουμε!!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο σου!!

----------


## ninos

καλοκλάρωτα όλα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Με το καλο στο κλαρι!!

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου βρε νικο με το καλο και στο κλαρι τα μικρα σου

----------


## thanos52

Να σου ζησουν

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια!

----------


## Gardelius

Όμορφες φάτσες !!…  :winky:

----------


## tasos-mo

> ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια!



Tι ευχαριστεις Νικο..εμεις ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φατσες και στιγμης που μας χαριζεις...

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## antonispahn

Πανεμορφα, με το καλο στο κλαρι. Τι μεταλλαξη ειναι?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ.ειναι μεταλλαξη παστελ!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πω πω χαλια...ποιος σου τα φόρτωσε αυτά τα πουλιά..είναι κατά το ήμισυ βαμμένα..Αν και όταν θελήσεις να τα ξεφορτωθείς ευχαρίστως να σε βοηθήσω...χα χα..
Περα από την πλάκα απλά πανέμορφα..Νίκο ανέβαζε πιο τακτικά φωτο,αφού δεν μπορούμε να τα δούμε από κοντά τουλάχιστον έτσι..

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## tasos-mo

Νίκο φαντάζομαι σε αυτή την μετάλλαξη θα υπάρχει κάποια δυσκολία στον προσδιορισμό του φίλου...!!!
Πως τα ξεχωρίζεις..;υπάρχει τρόπος ή περιμένεις την ενηλικίωση για κελάηδισμα αναγκαστικά..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Θα το δω κ εγω φετος 1τη φορα κ θα σας πω..!!!!!!!χαχαααχ

----------


## mitsman

Νικο βαση γεννετικης μπορεις να ξερεις το φυλο των πουλιων!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Όχι πάντα Δημήτρη!!! Θα μάθεις κ εσύ σιγά σιγά ότι δεν είναι πάντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! χαχαχαχα. Είναι ζευγάρι αρχέγονος φορέας παστέλ με θηλυκό παστέλ, θα βγουν παστέλ κ θηλυκά κ αρσενικά!!θα τα ξεχωρίσω αφού ντυθούν............

----------


## mitsman

οντως ετσι ειναι ! νομιζα ο αρσενικος οτι ηταν παστελ

----------


## mitsman

Εξήγησε μας σε παρακαλω πολυ ρε Νίκο , γιατι θα συμβεί αυτο και θα έχουμε κ απο τα δυο φύλλα  απογόνους παστέλ. Βάση γενετικής ! Να μάθω κ εγω κ ολα τα νέα παιδια!

----------


## antoninio

mitsman χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος στις μεταλλαξεις ισως να μπορω να σου εξηγησω τι εννοει ο Νικος..με βαση τον πινακα γεννετικης..καθως τον εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες..
Ο Νικος εχει βαλει α)αρσενικο αρχεγονο φορεας παστελ Χ θηλυκο παστελ..σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα αρσενικα θα ειναι αρχεγονα φορεας παστελ και παστελ καθαρα..τα θηλυκα θα ειναι αρχεγονα  και παστελ..οπως βλεπεις και τα 2 φυλλα θα εχουν καθαρη μεταλλαξη..αυτο γινεται γιατι το παστελ σαν μεταλλαξη ανηκει στις φυλοσυνδετες οι οποιες μπορουν να δωσουν απογονους και σαν τον πατερα στην περιπτωση του Νικου αρχεγονο αλλα και σαν το χρωμα του φορεα που κουβαλαει δηλαδη παστελ..

αν ομως ειχε βαλει αρσενικο παστελ και θηλυκο αρχεγονο τοτε τα αρσενικα θα ηταν παστελ και τα θυληκα αρχεγονα(οχι φορεις)..ετσι θα ξεχωριζες το φυλλο απο μωρα..μαλλον αυτο εννοεις οτι μπορουμε να τα ξεχωρισουμε απο πολυ μικρα..ελπιζω να καταλαβα την απορια σου..

----------


## mitsman

Αντώνη παρα πολυ σωστα τα λες!!!! εχεις απολυτο δικιο, αυτα ομως ειναι πραγματα που μπορω να πω εγω και εσυ ευκολα... Θα ηθελα ο Νικος να μας παει ενα βημα παραπερα και να μας εξηγησει με βαση τα Χ και τα Ψ πως γινεται αυτο που πολυ σωστα ειπες!
Αφου τον εχουμε να τον εκμεταλευτουμε!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> mitsman χωρις να ειμαι ειδικος στις μεταλλαξεις ισως να μπορω να σου εξηγησω τι εννοει ο Νικος..με βαση τον πινακα γεννετικης..καθως τον εχω διαβασει πολλες φορες..
> Ο Νικος εχει βαλει α)αρσενικο αρχεγονο φορεας παστελ Χ θηλυκο παστελ..σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα αρσενικα θα ειναι αρχεγονα φορεας παστελ και παστελ καθαρα..τα θηλυκα θα ειναι αρχεγονα  και παστελ..οπως βλεπεις και τα 2 φυλλα θα εχουν καθαρη μεταλλαξη..αυτο γινεται γιατι το παστελ σαν μεταλλαξη ανηκει στις φυλοσυνδετες οι οποιες μπορουν να δωσουν απογονους και σαν τον πατερα στην περιπτωση του Νικου αρχεγονο αλλα και σαν το χρωμα του φορεα που κουβαλαει δηλαδη παστελ..
> 
> *αν ομως ειχε βαλει αρσενικο παστελ και θηλυκο αρχεγονο τοτε τα αρσενικα θα ηταν παστελ και τα θυληκα αρχεγονα(οχι φορεις)..*ετσι θα ξεχωριζες το φυλλο απο μωρα..μαλλον αυτο εννοεις οτι μπορουμε να τα ξεχωρισουμε απο πολυ μικρα..ελπιζω να καταλαβα την απορια σου..


Αν βαλεις αρσενικο παστελ χ θηλυκο αρχεγονο εχεις: Ολα τα αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ, ολα τα θηλυκα παστελ!
Γενικοτερα οτα εχεις εναν φορεα με θηλυκο αρχεγονο παιρνεις καποια θηλυκα μεταλλαγμενα(οτι ειναι και η μεταλλαξη που φερει ο αρσενικος) και καποια αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις της μεταλλαξης(τους οποιους δε γνωριζεις ποιοι ειναι πριν τους ζευγαρωσεις και διαπιστωσεις στην πραξη).Ειδικοτερα, οταν εχεις εναν φορεα σατινε πχ, ξερεις απο την πρωτη μερα της εκκολαψης των μικρων οτι οσα εχουν κοκκινα ματια ειναι σατινε και ειναι θηλυκα! Αυτο ως παραδειγμα.
Τα θηλυκα δεν μπορουν να ειναι φορεις (αχατη,εουμο,σατινε,ιζαμπελ κ.α) εκτος απο: Ασπροκεφαλο(witkop),κιτρινο, φαιο,οπαλ!!

----------


## antoninio

> Αν βαλεις αρσενικο παστελ χ θηλυκο αρχεγονο εχεις: Ολα τα αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ, ολα τα θηλυκα παστελ!


..καλημερα..εχεις δικιο και ζηταω συγνωμη στα παιδια που το διαβασαν,καθως εκανα ελεγχο στο βιβλιο και διαπιστωσα οτι εγραψα λαθος κειμενο απο αυτο που επρεπε..το σωστο ειναι αυτο που λεει ο Γιαννης..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρηηηηη σε καλύψαν τα παιδια.εγω τι να πω τωρα???δεν ξερω κατι άλλο..αααχχααχχαχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!ευχαριστω Γιαννη κ Αντωνη!!

----------


## mitsman

Να μου εξηγήσεις Νικο βαση χρωμοσωμάτων Χ και Ψ πως δικαιολογειται το συγκεκριμένο αποτελεσμα στο συγκεκριμένο ζευγαρωμα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη σου απάντησα ποιο πανω...!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εδώ βλέπουμε στο τετράγωνο του Punnett, τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ζευγάρωμα.
Στα πτηνά αντίθετα από τα θηλαστικά, τα θηλυκά έχουν τα χρωμοσώματα Χ και Υ. 
Οι φυλοσύνδετες μεταλλάξεις, όπως είναι το Pastel, βρίσκονται στο σημείο εκείνο του Χ χρωμοσώματος που δεν εκφράζεται πάνω στο Υ (στο σημείο που του "λείπει" δηλαδή).



Στο πρώτο σχήμα, έχουμε:
όπου Α=αρχέγονο και όπου Ρ=Pastel.

Μπορούμε λοιπόν εύκολα να διακρίνουμε πως θα προκύψουν απόγονοι και παστέλ και αρχέγονοι και στα 2 φύλα.




> Θα μάθεις κ εσύ σιγά σιγά !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ΓΗΡΑΣΚΩ ΑΕΙ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΜΕΝΟΣ

----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Δημητρη.είσαι σε καλο δρόμο!!!σιγα σιγα θα μάθεις όλα οσα πρεπει!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ όμορφα Νικόλα !!!! 

Προχωράμε δυνατά και με το καλό στο κλαρί !!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπράβο Νικολή! ! Με το καλό να γεμίσουν οι κλούβες σου καρδερινακια! !

----------


## ninos

Με το καλό στο κλαρί

----------


## Efthimis98

Ένα όμορφο μικρό, και 10άδες αυγά!! Αυτά είναι!!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους!!!

Απορώ, έξι μικρά πως θα χωράνε σε μία φωλιά όταν μεγαλώσουν!!!  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σας ευχαριστω πολύ ολους παιδια..Στελαρα ευχομαι κ σε σενα να βγαλεις πολλα πολλα καρδερινακια!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη επωαση Νικολα και ολα ενσπορα !!! αντε θα δουμε αρκετα ταισματα φετος !!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα Δημητρη..ευχαριστω πολύ!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostaskirki

Ωραίος ο Νικόλας!Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις! !

----------


## jk21

Καλή συνεχεια Νικο ! να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

Άντε να δούμε καμιά ομορφιά ακόμα !!!!! 

Καλοκλαρωτα Νικόλα !!!! 

Έχεις και άλλες από τα μικρά των πρώτων γεννών ; 

Πρέπει να πήγε καλά φέτος η χρονιά !!!  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα καλα Ηλια,ολα είναι κλαρωμενα.εβγαλα μερικα μικρα κ φετος.η χρονια ηταν λιγο παραξενη.ειχα θεμα με τα αρσενικα(όχι όλα).τα θηλυκα όλα ηταν φοβερα.....

----------


## johnakos32

Πανέμορφα Νίκο! 
Καναρα τα μεγάλωσε τα μικρά αυτά ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..Γιαννη τα ποιο πολλα ναι.λογο του ότι ειχα κ θεμα με μερικα αρσενικα δεν ρίσκαρα φετος κ πολύ...άφησα κ καποια σε καρδερίνες.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Νίκο. *Υπέροχα όλα* !!!!!!!!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφα ολα τους νικο να τα χαιρεσαι 
καλη συνεχεια

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπράβο σου Νικόλα! ! Είναι πάρα πολύ όμορφα! !

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω, γεμάτος γιαβράκια ο Νίκος !!  :Happy: 
Μπράβο φίλε μου... μακάρι να συνεχίσεις έτσι για χρόνια και να δούμε νέα, πρωτοποριακά φαινόμενα για την Ελλάδα!!

----------


## antonisveria

Καλή συνεχεια Νικο να τα χαίρεσαι ......

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## geo_ilion

τι λες τωρα βρε νικο 
βλεπω εχεις μεγαλη οικειοτητα με τα πουλια σου 
μπραβο νικο  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω Γιωργο.η αγαπη αυτά τα αποτελέσματα εχει μερικες φορες...

----------


## amastro

Με πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες των πουλιών που μας δείχνεις έχω μαζέψει το σαγόνι μου από το πάτωμα.
Αλλά με αυτό το βιντεάκι* ψάρωσα*.
Θα πλήρωνα και εισιτήριο στο σινεμά για να δω τη συνέχεια.

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια Νικόλα !!!!!*

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφο βιντεο αποτελεσμα της αγαπης που τους δινεις, πολλα μπραβο

----------


## Steliosan

Εκει πιστη και προστατευτικη δεν την κουναει τιποτα. :Happy0064:

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια.Στελιο με ειχε ταράξει το χερι φιλε κ πριν μερικες μερες η άτιμη..............

----------


## mparoyfas

οτι έγραψε ο Ανδρεας ξεκίνα κοβε εισιτήρια , πολυ όμορφο θέαμα !

----------


## johnakos32

Πιστη μανουλα και με υεροχη μασκα ! 
Νατην χαιρεσαι Νικολα!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

αρχεγονα XXL φορείς ασπροκεφαλου φορεας εουμο!!
καφε/ασπροκεφαλου κ αρχεγονο φορεας εουμο-καφε-ασπροκεφαλου!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Το XXL Νίκο σημαίνει το μέγεθος ?
Όμορφα είναι!

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφα ειναι μπραβο σου νικο να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## Steliosan

> 


Το νου σου γιατι δεν την βλεπω να γουσταρει χαιδεματα.... :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Το XXL Νίκο σημαίνει το μέγεθος ?
> Όμορφα είναι!


σε ευχαριστω πολύ.ναι το μέγεθος!!





> Το νου σου γιατι δεν την βλεπω να γουσταρει χαιδεματα....


προσέχει τα παιδια της!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Πανεμορφα βρε Νικολα!! Πανεμορφα!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολύ Κωστα.να σε καλα!!!

----------


## agriniotis6

Κουκλιά είναι όλα τους.Να σου ζήσουν.

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## amastro

Πολύ ωραία η φιγούρα του πατέρα που παρακολουθεί από το βάθος.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ναι..που να τον δεις πως ταιζει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Όμορφα,  τελευταία για φέτος ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

τα μικρα είναι είδη 30 ημερών!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonispahn

> Το νου σου γιατι δεν την βλεπω να γουσταρει χαιδεματα....


Απιστευτο βιντεο,ουτε σε καναρα δεν τολμω να κανω ετσι

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## tasos-mo

Απλά πανέμορφα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο, πολύ εντυπωσιακές όλες οι καρδερίνες σου!!  :Happy: 
Βλέπω τα καταφέρνουν εξίσου καλά και στις ζευγαρώστρες...  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## tasos-mo

Αυτός είναι αρσενικός...αμα εχεις τετοια ζευγαρια δεν φοβασαι τιποτα...
Μπραβο και στα πουλια αλλα και σε σενα Νικο για την επιλογη....

----------


## thanos52

Μπραβο!Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Νικο ειναι πααααρα πολυ ομορφα....

----------


## nikoslarisa

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jk21

Να σου ζησουν Νικολα ! πολυ ομορφα !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολύ Δημητρη.
στην 1η φωτο major καφε φορεις ασπροκεφαλου ισως κ ασπροκεφαλα.
στην 2η φωτο αχατες φορεις λουτινο φορεις ασπροκεφαλου!
στην 3η φωτο ξανα καφε.
κ 4η φωτο αριστερα αρχεγονο major φορεας εουμο φορεας ασπροκεφαλου.δεξια αρχεγονο μπαλκανικα φορεας λουτινο φορεας σπροκεφαλου κ τερμα δεξια μπαλκανικα παστελ ισως ασπροκεφαλο!!!(για αυτό φαινεται κ η διαφορα στο μέγεθος τους)

----------


## johnakos32

Τις μεταλλάξεις στις μπαλκανικα τις πέρασες μέσω των δικών σου καρδερίνων Νίκο ή τις αγόρασες ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

τα πηρα παστελ έτοιμα κ αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ...

----------


## johnakos32

Και πέρασες τα ασπροκεφαλα και λουτινο μάλιστα! 
Πρέπει τότε να τα βάλεις και άλλο με μπαλκανικα ε ? Από την άποψη να είναι πιο καθαρά..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γιαννη τα παστελ ηταν κ φορεις ασπροκεφαλου όλα.....μμμ θα δω τι θα κανω.δεν ξερω αν τα κρατησω.ισως παω ξανα μονο σε major....

----------


## johnakos32

Ότι αποφασίσεις!  
Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολύ.να σε καλα

----------


## tasos-mo

> Γιαννη τα παστελ ηταν κ φορεις ασπροκεφαλου όλα.....μμμ θα δω τι θα κανω.δεν ξερω αν τα κρατησω.ισως παω ξανα μονο σε major....



Νικο γιατι το λες αυτο....δωσε μας τα φωτα σου..πες τι διαφορες εχουν στην εκτροφη τους αυτα τα δυο ειδη....θα ηθελα και εγω να παρω ενα ζευγαρακι major αλλα προς το παρον ειναι απογορευτικο λογω τιμης....

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τασο ο λογος είναι ότι από την μερα που πηρα major θελω τελικα μονο αυτά..τα ερωτεύτηκα ας το πουμε...ωραια κ τα μπαλκανικα αλλα major δεν είναι......1 μπαλκανικα θελω μονο να το εχω να το ακουω.....δεν νομιζω να αλλαξω γνωμη ευκολα...

----------


## johnakos32

Αν ειναι να κρατησεις αρσενικο ειναι κριμα να μην κρατησεις και ενα θηλυκο μπαλκανικα..

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

επιστροφη στο ανακαινισμένο εκτροφείο τους......πως ξεχωρίζουν όμως τα αίματα που κρατάν απο Χαλκίδα......... Αξιος εκτροφεας

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------

